# We move to NZ next Sunday!



## adamgem

Hi, my name is Gemma and this is the first time iv used expats. 

Me, my partner and dog are moving to Auckland next Sunday from the UK.lane:

It all started when Adam got offered a job working for a gas company in Nov. Neither of us had been to NZ before and thought before he can turn the job offer down we have to go see NZ for ourselves.
So we arrived Christmas Day for just 2 weeks, luckily my relatives have a friend that lives in Howick and helped us out loads and introduced us to many of his friends.
Within 2 days of being there we fell in love with NZ. I found everybody so friendly and were keen to give us advice on moving over and I also got offered a job Dental Nursing.

5 months later we have our work visas and our plane ticket booked. The hardest part was deciding what we were gonna do with our dog Sophie, whether we would rehome her or take her with us. We have had her since a pup and she is now 4 and my baby so we decided she was coming with us.
This was the most stressful part as NZ decided to change the requirements for dogs and we were told she had to go into quarrantine but for only 10 days which then didnt seem so bad.
So everything was booked then we got told she didnt need to go into quarrantine!  NZ decided to give the new requirements a 1 month change over period. I didnt know what to do but the quarrantine company in Takanini have been brill and said they would look after her till we got sorted.:clap2:

Me and Adam are quite out going, Adam will try any sports but really wants to get into a football team but were not sure if there are any. I love horseriding and playing netball so hopefully il be able to join a team. 
I really want to meet people with dogs and find out were is best to take them, as long as my dogs happy then I will be happy!!

If any body would like to give us any advice or become an expat friend you will be very much welcomed.

Thanks for reading me rabbit on!!

Gemma x


----------



## 80cmills

Good luck with your move, it's so exciting we are moving over in July


----------



## adamgem

Good Luck too! Where abouts are you moing to?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

adamgem said:


> Hi, my name is Gemma and this is the first time iv used expats.
> 
> Me, my partner and dog are moving to Auckland next Sunday from the UK.lane:
> 
> It all started when Adam got offered a job working for a gas company in Nov. Neither of us had been to NZ before and thought before he can turn the job offer down we have to go see NZ for ourselves.
> So we arrived Christmas Day for just 2 weeks, luckily my relatives have a friend that lives in Howick and helped us out loads and introduced us to many of his friends.
> Within 2 days of being there we fell in love with NZ. I found everybody so friendly and were keen to give us advice on moving over and I also got offered a job Dental Nursing.
> 
> 5 months later we have our work visas and our plane ticket booked. The hardest part was deciding what we were gonna do with our dog Sophie, whether we would rehome her or take her with us. We have had her since a pup and she is now 4 and my baby so we decided she was coming with us.
> This was the most stressful part as NZ decided to change the requirements for dogs and we were told she had to go into quarrantine but for only 10 days which then didnt seem so bad.
> So everything was booked then we got told she didnt need to go into quarrantine!  NZ decided to give the new requirements a 1 month change over period. I didnt know what to do but the quarrantine company in Takanini have been brill and said they would look after her till we got sorted.:clap2:
> 
> Me and Adam are quite out going, Adam will try any sports but really wants to get into a football team but were not sure if there are any. I love horseriding and playing netball so hopefully il be able to join a team.
> I really want to meet people with dogs and find out were is best to take them, as long as my dogs happy then I will be happy!!
> 
> If any body would like to give us any advice or become an expat friend you will be very much welcomed.
> 
> Thanks for reading me rabbit on!!
> 
> Gemma x


I can't give you any advice but I'm so pleased for you and envy you that you are taking your baby. Ours are 13 and the vet said the journey will be too much for them. We have found a good dogs home where they will be very well looked after. (we adopted them when they were 7 and never been apart). I have tried to find someone who would take them on, but difficult with 2 13 year olds. I wish you all the very best now and for the future.


----------



## 80cmills

adamgem said:


> Good Luck too! Where abouts are you moing to?


We are moving to Palmerston north


----------



## anski

adamgem said:


> Hi, my name is Gemma and this is the first time iv used expats.
> 
> Me, my partner and dog are moving to Auckland next Sunday from the UK.lane:
> 
> It all started when Adam got offered a job working for a gas company in Nov. Neither of us had been to NZ before and thought before he can turn the job offer down we have to go see NZ for ourselves.
> So we arrived Christmas Day for just 2 weeks, luckily my relatives have a friend that lives in Howick and helped us out loads and introduced us to many of his friends.
> Within 2 days of being there we fell in love with NZ. I found everybody so friendly and were keen to give us advice on moving over and I also got offered a job Dental Nursing.
> 
> 5 months later we have our work visas and our plane ticket booked. The hardest part was deciding what we were gonna do with our dog Sophie, whether we would rehome her or take her with us. We have had her since a pup and she is now 4 and my baby so we decided she was coming with us.
> This was the most stressful part as NZ decided to change the requirements for dogs and we were told she had to go into quarrantine but for only 10 days which then didnt seem so bad.
> So everything was booked then we got told she didnt need to go into quarrantine!  NZ decided to give the new requirements a 1 month change over period. I didnt know what to do but the quarrantine company in Takanini have been brill and said they would look after her till we got sorted.:clap2:
> 
> Me and Adam are quite out going, Adam will try any sports but really wants to get into a football team but were not sure if there are any. I love horseriding and playing netball so hopefully il be able to join a team.
> I really want to meet people with dogs and find out were is best to take them, as long as my dogs happy then I will be happy!!
> 
> If any body would like to give us any advice or become an expat friend you will be very much welcomed.
> 
> Thanks for reading me rabbit on!!
> 
> Gemma x


Hi Gemma & Adam,

Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

That is so fantastic, wishing you all the very best for your new life. Nice start having job offers waiting for you.

NZ is sports crazy you I am sure Adam will be well catered for, and netball is certainly very popular.

Where about's in Auckland do you plan on living?

There are so many lovely spots .

Anski


----------



## philconnell

hi there, what was the gas company your other half works for? thanks


----------



## adamgem

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I can't give you any advice but I'm so pleased for you and envy you that you are taking your baby. Ours are 13 and the vet said the journey will be too much for them. We have found a good dogs home where they will be very well looked after. (we adopted them when they were 7 and never been apart). I have tried to find someone who would take them on, but difficult with 2 13 year olds. I wish you all the very best now and for the future.


Ah thank you very much! x


----------



## adamgem

Hi, its called Electrix based in Albany.


----------



## adamgem

philconnell said:


> hi there, what was the gas company your other half works for? thanks


Hi. The one in England is National Grid and he is going to work for Electrix based in Albany.


----------



## adamgem

anski said:


> Hi Gemma & Adam,
> 
> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> That is so fantastic, wishing you all the very best for your new life. Nice start having job offers waiting for you.
> 
> NZ is sports crazy you I am sure Adam will be well catered for, and netball is certainly very popular.
> 
> Where about's in Auckland do you plan on living?
> 
> There are so many lovely spots .
> 
> Anski


Hi Anski,

Ah thankyou for your well wishes!

Northshore I think, my work is in Epsom and Adams is just based all over Auckland. We have met people in Howick and they are putting us up, while we get ourselves sorted.

I cant wait but its getting abit scary!!


----------



## anski

adamgem said:


> Hi Anski,
> 
> Ah thankyou for your well wishes!
> 
> Northshore I think, my work is in Epsom and Adams is just based all over Auckland. We have met people in Howick and they are putting us up, while we get ourselves sorted.
> 
> I cant wait but its getting abit scary!!


Just take a deep breath, count to 10, & imagine how great your new life is going to be.

We all get scared, even when we have done it so many times, but just take time to enjoy it all.

Anski x


----------



## jenswaters

Fantastic news for you all. How exciting!!!! And all so quickly too. Well done.

Keep us posted on how things go for you.

Good luck

Jen


----------



## adamgem

jenswaters said:


> Fantastic news for you all. How exciting!!!! And all so quickly too. Well done.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things go for you.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Jen


Hi Jen,

Thank you

How long have you been in NZ for?

Gem


----------



## kingrulzuk

8 days to go 

good luck with the move..........


----------



## jenswaters

adamgem said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> How long have you been in NZ for?
> 
> Gem


1 year, 3 weeks and 2 days...but who's counting?!?!?! I LOVE EVERY MINUTE OF IT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had all the same anxieties as you, but as soon as I saw the sun bouncing off the sea next to where we were living, it felt like coming home!

There will be days when you do miss the UK, and Christmas will be very testing for you, but it's to be expected. As long as you are realistic in the fact that you will most likely experience this, then you can't go wrong!!!

Have a safe flight!!!


----------



## Stephyj

*Good luck*

I hope the move goes well and you settle in straight away, my husband son and I are just about to start the process for our PR visa, we have two cats and I'm really undecided wether to take them or not, we are hoping that this time next year we will be on our way or at least booked our flight, we too are looking at Auckland and have never been before but I'm so excited. 
Would love to keep in touch, hope it all goes well!




adamgem said:


> Hi, my name is Gemma and this is the first time iv used expats.
> 
> Me, my partner and dog are moving to Auckland next Sunday from the UK.lane:
> 
> It all started when Adam got offered a job working for a gas company in Nov. Neither of us had been to NZ before and thought before he can turn the job offer down we have to go see NZ for ourselves.
> So we arrived Christmas Day for just 2 weeks, luckily my relatives have a friend that lives in Howick and helped us out loads and introduced us to many of his friends.
> Within 2 days of being there we fell in love with NZ. I found everybody so friendly and were keen to give us advice on moving over and I also got offered a job Dental Nursing.
> 
> 5 months later we have our work visas and our plane ticket booked. The hardest part was deciding what we were gonna do with our dog Sophie, whether we would rehome her or take her with us. We have had her since a pup and she is now 4 and my baby so we decided she was coming with us.
> This was the most stressful part as NZ decided to change the requirements for dogs and we were told she had to go into quarrantine but for only 10 days which then didnt seem so bad.
> So everything was booked then we got told she didnt need to go into quarrantine!  NZ decided to give the new requirements a 1 month change over period. I didnt know what to do but the quarrantine company in Takanini have been brill and said they would look after her till we got sorted.:clap2:
> 
> Me and Adam are quite out going, Adam will try any sports but really wants to get into a football team but were not sure if there are any. I love horseriding and playing netball so hopefully il be able to join a team.
> I really want to meet people with dogs and find out were is best to take them, as long as my dogs happy then I will be happy!!
> 
> If any body would like to give us any advice or become an expat friend you will be very much welcomed.
> 
> Thanks for reading me rabbit on!!
> 
> Gemma x


----------



## anski

Stephyj said:


> I hope the move goes well and you settle in straight away, my husband son and I are just about to start the process for our PR visa, we have two cats and I'm really undecided wether to take them or not, we are hoping that this time next year we will be on our way or at least booked our flight, we too are looking at Auckland and have never been before but I'm so excited.
> Would love to keep in touch, hope it all goes well!



Hi,

Welcome, It is nice to see so many people are making the move to New Zealand. lane:

Feel free to ask any questions you may have, this is a wonderful forum & it provides much needed support both before & after you arrive.

Auckland is a nice city with a lots to offer. I posted a thread if you do a search for "Auckland & places to go" it will give you some information on what's on offer.

I live in Auckland & returning home in September after spending the last 2 years in Europe.

Look forward to seeing you around the forum.

Anski


----------



## B & H

80cmills said:


> We are moving to Palmerston north


Hi

We are also moving, we are going next Sunday:clap2: and also going to Palmerston North, although we will be based an hour south on the Kapiti Coast.
Let us know if you need any help when you arrive etc..or before

B & H xx


----------



## anski

adamgem said:


> Hi Anski,
> 
> Ah thankyou for your well wishes!
> 
> Northshore I think, my work is in Epsom and Adams is just based all over Auckland. We have met people in Howick and they are putting us up, while we get ourselves sorted.
> 
> I cant wait but its getting abit scary!!


Have a lovely trip.lane:

Anski


----------



## Stephyj

Hi Anski, 

Thanks for the tip I'll have a look, 

Can't wait to get there I've done so much research and just so looking forward to it all now. 

Thanks again 
Steph


----------



## anski

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> We are also moving, we are going next Sunday:clap2: and also going to Palmerston North, although we will be based an hour south on the Kapiti Coast.
> Let us know if you need any help when you arrive etc..or before
> 
> B & H xx


Wishing you both a lovely lane:

Have fun discovering your new country.

Anski


----------



## 80cmills

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> We are also moving, we are going next Sunday:clap2: and also going to Palmerston North, although we will be based an hour south on the Kapiti Coast.
> Let us know if you need any help when you arrive etc..or before
> 
> B & H xx


Thank you so much


----------

